# Who likes the Gibson Les Paul?



## MilitaryNurse

I do and I am a huge fan of it.. hehe.. Rock on!


----------



## Alex

I dig the Gibby LPs. I currently have 2 and am saving up to buy a Historic. Might take a little while but it'll be worth the wait.


----------



## MilitaryNurse

Rock on and heck yes it would be worth it!  And I Need to find me one of the pink Gibson guitars someday so I can rock out all day! *Winks*


----------



## Adwex

I do !


----------



## Alex

That's a beauty, Adwex!


----------



## MilitaryNurse

Yes Indeed your guitar is a beauty.. Adew!  Hmm.. it shall be a Christmas present for you then, Alex!


----------



## fiftycalibre

Alex said:


> I dig the Gibby LPs. I currently have 2 and am saving up to buy a Historic. Might take a little while but it'll be worth the wait.



G'day Alex, Your avatar, is that a manhatten midnight lp limited edition?
I love that model/colour.

If you ever want to flog it off...

.50


----------



## Alex

Hey fifty, yes that's the one in Manhattan Midnight. A few large pics of my Gibby.











Thanks for noticing.


----------



## fiftycalibre

That's a very nice guitar Alex.
I have been looking for one here in oz, but they don't make it any more and the stores are out of stock.
I'll get one 2nd hand oneday.

.50


----------



## Adwex

Alex, is that a Limited Edition or a Class 5?
Love that finish.


----------



## MilitaryNurse

Hehe, Alex.. that guitar is a beauty indeed!


----------



## Adwex

I'm fairly sure that the guy on the right likes Les Pauls.


----------



## MilitaryNurse

Haha.. yeah that's right!



Adwex said:


> I'm fairly sure that the guy on the right likes Les Pauls.


----------



## Alex

Adwex said:


> Alex, is that a Limited Edition or a Class 5?
> Love that finish.


Yea, it's the Limited Edition. I wasn't aware that they ran out of Manhattan Midnight until about a month later after my purchase.

Thanks, I dig the finish too.


----------



## fiftycalibre

Adwex said:


> I do !



Hey Adwex,
Nice goldtop. I notice you have strung the tail piece a bit different. What benefit does this give you?

.50


----------



## Guv'nor

Les Pauls are SEXY!!!!

That's the guitar I always wanted to have since I was a kid.


----------



## MilitaryNurse

Hell yeah they are.. 



Guv'nor said:


> Les Pauls are SEXY!!!!
> 
> That's the guitar I always wanted to have since I was a kid.


----------



## Adwex

Guv'nor said:


> Les Pauls are SEXY!!!!
> 
> That's the guitar I always wanted to have since I was a kid.



Me too, but it's not easy for a kid to afford one.


----------



## HookShot

I love them. Slash is one of my favorite users of the guitar. I also like the Gibson SG, which Angus Young uses. Gibson makes absolutely amazing guitars, I wish I could afford one.


----------



## Adwex

fiftycalibre said:


> Hey Adwex,
> Nice goldtop. I notice you have strung the tail piece a bit different. What benefit does this give you?
> 
> .50



Sorry for the delayed response...
There's lots and lots of debate about this subject on The Les Paul Forum. On a Les Paul (or any guitar with a stop tail and bridge design I guess), it is desireable, to some, to have the tailpiece screwed down all the way to the body. The theory is that it transmits the vibration of the string to the body better. The problem with this is that the strings tend to touch the back of the bridge = not desireable. You can raise the tailpiece to avoid this, but then it's not touching the body. "Topwrapping" allows the benefits of both...tailpiece all the way down, with strings not touching the bridge due to the reduced break angle over the saddles.

An additional benefit is a "slinkier" feel to the strings, allowing easier bending. No, the tension in the string is not lessened (other wise the pitch would be flat), but the effective string length that "participates" in the bend is longer. It may feel easier to bend a note, but you have to bend it more to reach the same pitch. I'm not sure I buy the technical explanations...they make some sense though. I do notice a difference.

I may have also noticed a difference in the tone, but it's very subtle. I thought I sensed a more "complex" tone, as if the harmonic content was slightly richer. Maybe a plecibo effect.

Zakk Wylde, Billy Gibbons, and Duane Allman are a few well known Les Paul'ers that have been seen topwrapping....and BG and DA used real '59 bursts.


----------



## fiftycalibre

Adwex said:


> Sorry for the delayed response...
> There's lots and lots of debate about this subject on The Les Paul Forum. On a Les Paul (or any guitar with a stop tail and bridge design I guess), it is desireable, to some, to have the tailpiece screwed down all the way to the body. The theory is that it transmits the vibration of the string to the body better. The problem with this is that the strings tend to touch the back of the bridge = not desireable. You can raise the tailpiece to avoid this, but then it's not touching the body. "Topwrapping" allows the benefits of both...tailpiece all the way down, with strings not touching the bridge due to the reduced break angle over the saddles.
> 
> An additional benefit is a "slinkier" feel to the strings, allowing easier bending. No, the tension in the string is not lessened (other wise the pitch would be flat), but the effective string length that "participates" in the bend is longer. It may feel easier to bend a note, but you have to bend it more to reach the same pitch. I'm not sure I buy the technical explanations...they make some sense though. I do notice a difference.
> 
> I may have also noticed a difference in the tone, but it's very subtle. I thought I sensed a more "complex" tone, as if the harmonic content was slightly richer. Maybe a plecibo effect.
> 
> Zakk Wylde, Billy Gibbons, and Duane Allman are a few well known Les Paul'ers that have been seen topwrapping....and BG and DA used real '59 bursts.



Thanks mate. Great info. I might try it with my stop tail axe.

.50


----------



## MilitaryNurse

Heck yes.. Slash does rock in my book so does gibson les pauls.. yeah!


----------



## JCM800

i think they are kinda over rated. dont get me rong, i love a gibson les paul as much as anyone else, but they just aint practical. i mean the pickup switch is always in the way when playing them, and anything past the 15th fret is a struggle. and i HATE gibson necks, except for the 50's necks. i need somthing to fill my hand.

SG's are good, but they are too light, i feel realy insecure about playing them, like they are gunna fall or somthing, and i dont like their thin necks, or how they outweigh the bodies.

if you havnt noticed, im not easy to please, i need my gear to be perfect.


----------



## fiftycalibre

JCM800 said:


> i think they are kinda over rated. dont get me rong, i love a gibson les paul as much as anyone else, but they just aint practical. i mean the pickup switch is always in the way when playing them, and anything past the 15th fret is a struggle. and i HATE gibson necks, except for the 50's necks. i need somthing to fill my hand.
> 
> SG's are good, but they are too light, i feel realy insecure about playing them, like they are gunna fall or somthing, and i dont like their thin necks, or how they outweigh the bodies.
> 
> if you havnt noticed, im not easy to please, i need my gear to be perfect.



I don't think they are over rated but they are over priced IMO. 
I find the opposite with the switch, I'm always bumping my strat switch but when I play my mates Les Paul it's not a problem.
Welcome to the forum.

.50


----------



## Shawn Fate

I agree they are pricey, I got mine in a partial trade for a Harley. Since MF has them on * sale *for $4900 there is no way i would have bought this guitar on my own.I am really starting to dig it now that i am getting use to the Bigsby.


----------



## fiftycalibre

How well does it hold tuning with the Bigsby?

.50


----------



## Shawn Fate

fiftycalibre said:


> How well does it hold tuning with the Bigsby?
> 
> .50




Great !
The Bigsby is better than i expected , You can pullup for days ,but you cannot dive bomb with it . I abuse my trems (I mainly play metal ) and it has yet to go out of tune on me, The only other guitar I own that will stay in tune due to my abuse is my Jackson Custom.I have owned many guitars with trems over the years that could not touch the Jackson or this LP.


----------



## JCM800

fiftycalibre said:


> I don't think they are over rated but they are over priced IMO.
> I find the opposite with the switch, I'm always bumping my strat switch but when I play my mates Les Paul it's not a problem.
> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> .50


haha i like strats casue they basicly fix all the problems i have with les pauls, once you replace the bridge pickup to somthing better for rock music. as for the over priced thing, yea they are, but my love is gretsch guitars, and they make gibson price tags look like they belong on an epiphone, but that could just be australia.

its CHEAPER to fly to the U.S. of A., buy a gretsch white falcon, and fly back, than it is to go to your local music store and buy one here. its crazy

and thanks


----------



## MilitaryNurse

Holy Cowwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.. that's a HOT guitar you have.. damn it.. can I have it? Oh wait.. I already have a guitar baby on the way.. I wish.. eh LoL!



Shawn Fate said:


> I agree they are pricey, I got mine in a partial trade for a Harley. Since MF has them on * sale *for $4900 there is no way i would have bought this guitar on my own.I am really starting to dig it now that i am getting use to the Bigsby.


----------



## blueboxer

Here are my "Les Paul" guitars...


----------



## FLICKOFLASH

Check out Alex's other House od Pain 


Les Paul Forum | Gibson Epiphone - MyLesPaul.com might find me hanging there as well


----------



## Adwex

Blueboxer, nice Jube 1/2 stack.


----------



## CousinTim

I'd like one that was lighter, had single coils, one tone and one volume knob, longer scale neck, flat top, blade switching, thinner neck, better tuners, string thru body, and a different pick guard.


----------



## Adwex

CousinTim said:


> I'd like one that was lighter, had single coils, one tone and one volume knob, longer scale neck, flat top, blade switching, thinner neck, better tuners, string thru body, and a different pick guard.



Then it's not a Les Paul, it's a Strat.


----------



## lpaholic59Don

MilitaryNurse said:


> I do and I am a huge fan of it.. hehe.. Rock on!



My first quality guitar was a Les Paul, I bought in 74, thats when My Les Paul additction began , no plans for rehab, now or ever Pics of me with my first and third Les , I would like to get a 59 Re Isssue, and one of the 54 Oxblood's ( un official Jeff Beck Model ) but cant afford at the moment


----------



## lpaholic59Don

Is there any other guitar worth owning? well maybe but Les Pauls First and forever


----------



## coldsteal2




----------



## coldsteal2

lpaholic59Don said:


> Is there any other guitar worth owning? well maybe but Les Pauls First and forever



Hey I see you were in the Navy to, Gunners Mate right?
I started out an RM then AW, was in for 7 years
was also in the Army


----------



## 601 Blues




----------



## 601 Blues




----------



## lpaholic59Don

I have been addicted to Les Pauls since 1974 when I got my first Gold Top Deluxe


----------



## GibsonAxe

Yeah love mine LP studio,changed the pickups though.
Allnico11 pro in the neck
pearly gates in the bridge.


----------



## coldsteal2

Nice....i like the AVT also i have the older AVT50
and love it.


----------



## stryker59

MMMMEEEEEEEE!!!!!


----------



## Peter

Les Pauls are sweet, if you get one that weighs in at under 9 lbs, which is a preqequisite for me. Here's two of mine . I never thought I would own one of these, never mind a Supreme.... Sigh... I also have I Deluxe that plays and sounds great. I don't know which guitar I love more... I love my strats too, lol, and the 335... the Ibanez... hey, I love tone. But the LP Supreme is the most beautiful to look at, hands down.. I'm almost afraid to play it... almost. Hehehe...








PETER THE TONE DOCTOR


----------



## 13yguitarman

I happen to be very fond of them


----------



## bowhunterwt

I like my Zebrawood alot. I been lookin for a while on Ebay trying to get one and I finally got mine.~!!!!


----------



## bowhunterwt

Here's my Paul
















And my Epiphone ~!!!


----------



## LJGriggs

Here are my LP's


----------



## byljer

I have a Gibson LP Standard, 2006 Honeyburst, and a Fender Stratocaster Classic Player '60s, 2007 Three Colour Sunburst, with Custom Shop '69 pu's and aged plastic parts, and I love them both. I use them for different stuff, but I have to say that nothing beats a good Gibson. They are soooo...rock'n'roll!!


----------



## kdickinson

I love that SG Blueboxer, what year is that one?


----------



## gruggier

I wanna get this one!

Buy Gibson Custom Shop Les Paul Custom Electric Guitar at Musician's Friend

I bought this first.

Buy Gibson Custom Shop Limited Edition Les Paul Custom Electric Guitar online

I love it!


----------



## RachelMorgan

I really like the Les Pauls. I love their tone. I love the ones with the 60s slim-line necks. I own a Studio with a '59 neck. The neck and I don't get along, but it has a great tone. So I'm looking to replace it with another Les Paul which reminds me I have to call Mark and find out about that one.


----------



## amplifier

Me too, I only like the 60's slim neck.


----------



## DragonSarc

is it true that studio has no truss rod on the neck? only standard does? so what happens if the neck starts to bend?


----------



## codyfarmer

<3


----------



## amplifier

DragonSarc said:


> is it true that studio has no truss rod on the neck? only standard does? so what happens if the neck starts to bend?



Whoowat!!! I haven't heard of that one. Well if it's true it doesn't matter the neck is as fat as a gawdamn Redwood tree trunk. That thing wouldn't budge if you slung 2,000 lbs on it.


----------



## RiverRatt

I grew up with my dad's old J-45 Gibson lying around the house. My infatuation with Les Pauls began about when Kiss Alive! came out and I saw Ace playing one on the cover. Since then I've had a Standard, a Custom and a Deluxe. I finally stepped up to a historic a couple of years ago. If I ever get rid of this one, I'm going to need a damned good reason.


----------



## neil

[http://




[http://



..i do ...oh and Strats


----------



## JohnH

I can't stand Les Pauls, and neither should any of you. 

In fact I feel so strongly about it that, as a service to the members of this forum, I am willing to provide permanent storage for any that you would like to send me.

John


----------



## steelhorse

I say that any person who has a Les Paul and Marshall should immediately renounce their allegiance to those products and transfer said good to the nearest impound facility located here very close to my residence.

These are among the items impounded:











These face a daily ritual of torture and abuse being assaulted about the neck and body.


----------



## Unknown3

I'm going to buy a Gibson Les Paul within the next 265 if I can. I want either a Les Paul in black satin finish with white binding on the body and head, or a Les Paul in White/Vintage White finish - preferably with gold hardware, though that's not a must.

I just can't seem to find this particular Gibson Les Paul, and so I have no idea how much they cost :S I just need to know, because if they're WAAY too pricey, I might just go for an ESP Eclipse instead.


----------



## steelhorse

Or you could get something like this which is every bit as good as a LP and about 1/2 to 1/3 the price with the full treatment such as tonepros bridge and tailpiece, Grover 18:1 tuners, chrome pickup surrounds, ebony fretboard, abalone/mother of pearl inlay and FULL multi ply white binding. To top it off, it's limited to 100:

PAUL STANLEY PREACHER PS8500BSG1 #9 OF 50 WCR PICKUP - eBay (item 170266008273 end time Oct-01-08 21:51:43 PDT)



(it's mine)


----------



## sojatriani

I tried and tried to like them, bought two, sold two, great sound, just not versatile enough and I am getting old and my shoulder and back both hurt after a few songs. I remember many gigs, onstage thinking, GOD, this guitar is heavy!!! Keep going back to Strats, It sounds more like me. But, I plan on buying a Black Beauty for the collection, they are one the most sexy guitars out, for sure.

I kept the 1985 because I got it when a friend passed away, we used to fight over the old, Fender VS Gibson thing. I guess this was his revenge!!!


----------



## steelhorse

I certainly empathize with you on the weight situation but the newer chambered and even the re-issues are all weight relieved to some degree. I haven't yet weighed my 2008 Standard but I can tell you it's easy to pick up and gig all night long.

Compared to one of my Washburn imports that weighs in at almost 12 lbs. they're light as feathers!



LOL


----------



## byljer

JCM800 said:


> i think they are kinda over rated. dont get me rong, i love a gibson les paul as much as anyone else, but they just aint practical. i mean the pickup switch is always in the way when playing them, and anything past the 15th fret is a struggle. and i HATE gibson necks, except for the 50's necks. i need somthing to fill my hand.
> 
> SG's are good, but they are too light, i feel realy insecure about playing them, like they are gunna fall or somthing, and i dont like their thin necks, or how they outweigh the bodies.
> 
> if you havnt noticed, im not easy to please, i need my gear to be perfect.



How can the pick up switch be "in the way"??? Do you use your whole arm when playing? As I see it, the switch on a Fender Strat is much more "in the way" (if you "swing" your arm to much). I play both a Fender Strat and a Gibson LP, both with great necks. No problem!


----------



## Unknown3

I'm a sucked for Les Pauls, period. It was like a revelation. I love lots of guitars but I just, JUST realized yesterday that Les Pauls and I go together like a man and a woman in love and in bed.

Surely I will be keeping my Jackson Rhoads, but *I NEED* a proper Les Paul with a nice heavy mahogany body, a proper set of nice skinny top heavy bottom strings, a pair of good Seymour Duncan humbuckers and a fantastic body & head design. I really want a Gibson but DAMN they're expensive.


----------



## guitarweasel

Here are my babies.


























And then the offshoots


----------



## DragonSarc

guitarweasel said:


> Here are my babies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then the offshoots



Nice collection guitarweasel


----------



## psphill27

I have three Les Pauls and love them all. The picture I've sent is a classic that I picked up in 2000 that I call "Number One". For some reason it just has "that sound". I'm also a big fan of the '60s neck.


----------



## steelhorse

I love the 60's neck but the Plek'd asymmetrical neck on my 2008 standard is amazing.


----------



## steelhorse

psphill27 said:


> I have three Les Pauls and love them all. The picture I've sent is a classic that I picked up in 2000 that I call "Number One". For some reason it just has "that sound". I'm also a big fan of the '60s neck.



ok so you have the guitar you call #1

So does that mean if a guitar is crappy you'll name it #2?


----------



## psphill27

That's harsh man! No...I love all my guitars or I wouldn't own them. However, if I'm recording...this is my main guitar. Maybe I should name my other one...Selma (cause she's hot) and Damian (cause it has Zakk EMGs in it and breaths fire.)


----------



## The_Rocker

I have 3 Epiphone LP's.

Just bought a JVM410H and cab so the Gibbo is coming next!

This is my favourite of the 3:

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=VjTKuF5bbco











*Its got a Brass Knut & Gibson Dirt Finger PUP in bridge. And lots of chrome... Just had that all done*

----


And heres a pic of all 3. Before I had one of the customs changed a bit.


----------



## plushpile

Adwex said:


> Sorry for the delayed response...
> There's lots and lots of debate about this subject on The Les Paul Forum. On a Les Paul (or any guitar with a stop tail and bridge design I guess), it is desireable, to some, to have the tailpiece screwed down all the way to the body. The theory is that it transmits the vibration of the string to the body better. The problem with this is that the strings tend to touch the back of the bridge = not desireable. You can raise the tailpiece to avoid this, but then it's not touching the body. "Topwrapping" allows the benefits of both...tailpiece all the way down, with strings not touching the bridge due to the reduced break angle over the saddles.
> 
> An additional benefit is a "slinkier" feel to the strings, allowing easier bending. No, the tension in the string is not lessened (other wise the pitch would be flat), but the effective string length that "participates" in the bend is longer. It may feel easier to bend a note, but you have to bend it more to reach the same pitch. I'm not sure I buy the technical explanations...they make some sense though. I do notice a difference.
> 
> I may have also noticed a difference in the tone, but it's very subtle. I thought I sensed a more "complex" tone, as if the harmonic content was slightly richer. Maybe a plecibo effect.
> 
> Zakk Wylde, Billy Gibbons, and Duane Allman are a few well known Les Paul'ers that have been seen topwrapping....and BG and DA used real '59 bursts.



So to get the advantage of this 'tailwraping' you need to take the bridge all the way down to the body so that the sound transfers?


----------



## steelhorse

Maybe we need an Epiphone thread? 

Anyway, for all of my LP's I install tonepros II systems and it makes a significant difference in the tone and sustain all of which is good imo.

I could go into all sorts of detail about what I hear and how it helps on the higher frets etc. but the bottom line is for the money, it's the best investment that can be made that will enhance what you have already.


----------



## kevink

I own some other guitars but Les Pauls are unique. I prefer the Standard for the neck shape, also love, love, love the Jr's....


----------



## nsureit

I likes Gibbys...Gibbys whats I likes to play...


----------



## Tinman

Don't get me wrong. 
I grew up loving the LP/Marshall sound of bands like Thin Lizzy etc but what I can't get my head around is the outrageous pricing and the (seemingly) total lack of QC. For the price they charge for these things, you expect to be able to walk away from a shop with a superb instrument, not have to search and try loads before you find a decent one.

I'd love to own one but I just can't justify the outlay, so I'll stick with my '93 Eggle Vienna which is stunning.


----------



## psphill27

Yeah...I agree with ya Tinman...they are a bit steep. I didn't like paying for mine either and didn't get my first "real" one until I was 30, but now I can't stand to play anything else. My advise is not to even try one unless you're ready to shell out the coin. In my opinion, they're that good.


----------



## steelhorse

They manufacture SO many guitars every day it's no wonder their QC sucks.

I got my first 2008 standard goldtop and it looked ok and sounded good but it wouldn't stay in tune, and this is a rig that retails for almost 3K +

I sent it back to the dealer and the one I got in return is amazing by comparison and well worth the $.

I'm like psphill, I can't stand to play anything else nowadays


----------



## ampshoping123

steel man do u recon u could do me a favour n take a photo of your whole pedal board layout? im interested in what ones you got. cheers bud 

jamie


----------



## steelhorse

ampshoping123 said:


> steel man do u recon u could do me a favour n take a photo of your whole pedal board layout? im interested in what ones you got. cheers bud
> 
> jamie



Sure. It's pathetically simple but effective. 

If you don't mind, PM me a reminder so I'll remember to send you a shot asap.


----------



## liamlw

One day i dream to own a custom... as heavy as they come


----------



## MaidenStrat02

plushpile said:


> So to get the advantage of this 'tailwraping' you need to take the bridge all the way down to the body so that the sound transfers?



I really like to do this too. I also use(d) TonePro bridges on the Paul I had that I wish was still here  and my current SG. Joe Bonamassa is another player who top wraps. I think it's a technique that is really valid in increasing your sustain and playability. As to the liking of Les Pauls... hell yeah. I regret the day that I sold it, but I wasn't able to get my DSL and a new cab if I didn't. Unless I win the lottery I'll probably get a Epi Custom Les Paul sometime.


----------



## backline

My Studio "Gothic" I scored used for $599 w hardshell case.
Gets that massive Les Paul punch and grind. 
No nagging little problems either, unlike some bolt-neck products I've had that always seemed to have dead spots or weird little pickup, fret, and/or neck problems.
I also have a Heritage version I like even better. I'll have to take some pics of that yet.


----------



## Swingrr

Alex said:


> I dig the Gibby LPs. I currently have 2 and am saving up to buy a Historic. Might take a little while but it'll be worth the wait.



Loving the GLP - have a 97 LP studio and used to have a CS 1960 classic reissue.

Alex - the LP in your avatar is giving me a hardon............ 

Muddy pickups tho - think the neck was a 500T ceramic.... poo!

Thinking of changing the pick ups in the studio to Bareknuckle Nailbombs..

Slurp...

GLPs rock - Strats suck.

Teles are coolio tho............ XX


----------



## Swingrr

steelhorse said:


> I say that any person who has a Les Paul and Marshall should immediately renounce their allegiance to those products and transfer said good to the nearest impound facility located here very close to my residence.
> 
> These are among the items impounded:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These face a daily ritual of torture and abuse being assaulted about the neck and body.



Hardon - hardon - hardon!

Lovely pics! XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## kev93_10

Here's mine. A 2007 Custom Shop Historic Reissue R0. It's got Bulldog PAFs and an RS upgrade kit.

Kev


----------



## Burst59

I do, Here's a shot of my Rossington.


----------



## Onza_Jk

Love les pauls, but i cant afford one yet


----------



## Webslinger

I love my black LPC. It was my first decent guitar and a deal I could not pass-up. But to be honest, the action was never so great on it. I'll never sell it, but I wish it played better.


----------



## radiomatts

psphill27 said:


> Yeah...I agree with ya Tinman...they are a bit steep. I didn't like paying for mine either and didn't get my first "real" one until I was 30, but now I can't stand to play anything else. My advise is not to even try one unless you're ready to shell out the coin. In my opinion, they're that good.




It's funny.... I have a 1981 LP Standard that I bought in 81 for $500.00 with the case! When was the last time you walked into a store and bought a guitar that came with a hardshell case? 

This LP has been through the wars with me. On tour, being played by toddlers while I wasn't looking...everything. You name it. It still kicks some serious ass.

I went into Guitar Center last summer to play this guitar through a Vintage Modern with two JCM 800 4X12 cabs. Couldn't afford the stack, but the guys at GC let me just play what I want. Anyway, the manager of the guitar department thought I was trading in my Paul and on the spot offered me $2400.

I nearly choked.

By the way, outside of Custom Shop stuff, Gibson Les Pauls are terrible now. They just don't feel right. All that weight relief crap is a crime too, and I love the fact that Gibson wasn't telling anyone about the chambering right away and then got caught because of that incident at GC in Hollywood. Just my opinion, but I'd almost have an Epiphone LP Ultra II with a few mods over most the the LPs Gibson is putting out. They're whoring out the Les Paul name with all the custom versions. Do we REALLY need a Neal Schon model Les Paul, or a Billie Joe model Junior.

Hell, does Joan Jett really need a model of her own?


----------



## steelhorse

Nice rigs guys!


----------



## Webslinger

radiomatts said:


> I love the fact that Gibson wasn't telling anyone about the chambering right away and then got caught because of _that incident at GC in Hollywood_.




Im not familiar with this story....can you elaborate?


----------



## radiomatts

Sure thing. A kid bought a Les Paul at G.C in Hollywood, but didn't buy a case for it. GC in their infinite wisdom charges list for Gibson cases. Anyway, he walked out of the store and dropped the guitar. For whatever reason the maple cap popped off partially, but enough to reveal the chambering. Gibson hadn't disclosed that anywhere that regular production model LPs were chambered. The kids family sued GC and Gibson and won. Gibson is now indicating which LPs are chambered and which are not.


----------



## steelhorse

When I bought my 2008 Standard (the gold top in the photo above) I knew in advance it was chambered. I have several other LP's and I believe all of them are weight relieved to some degree and the goldie is lighter but not by much. The feel is wicked nice and the sound is fantastic. I haven't changed a thing, don't need to. My other LP's I've swapped pups, electronics and added tone pros.


----------



## steelhorse

radiomatts said:


> Sure thing. A kid bought a Les Paul at G.C in Hollywood, but didn't buy a case for it. GC in their infinite wisdom charges list for Gibson cases. Anyway, he walked out of the store and dropped the guitar. For whatever reason the maple cap popped off partially, but enough to reveal the chambering. Gibson hadn't disclosed that anywhere that regular production model LPs were chambered. The kids family sued GC and Gibson and won. Gibson is now indicating which LPs are chambered and which are not.



That totally sucks ass. What is wrong with these companies, they don't think eventually someone's going catch them?


----------



## RiverRatt

I don't know what's wrong with Gibson. Did they not learn a lesson with Norlin? Public demand for a Les Paul made like the old ones is what brought the Les Paul back into production. I believe they came close with the historic line, but the Gibson USA line seems to be headed in the wrong direction. It wasn't chambering or asymmetrical necks that made the Les Paul the icon that it is. IMHO, Gibson's "improvements" to the line seem more like marketing ploys than actual innovations. 

You can't point the finger at Gibson without giving Fender a mention, either. I think those Road Worn guitars are ass-ugly. Back when I was in the music business, we used to call those "blems" or "factory seconds". 

Sorry for the rant. I haven't had much sleep lately.


----------



## Webslinger

radiomatts said:


> Sure thing. A kid bought a Les Paul at G.C in Hollywood, but didn't buy a case for it. GC in their infinite wisdom charges list for Gibson cases. Anyway, he walked out of the store and dropped the guitar. For whatever reason the maple cap popped off partially, but enough to reveal the chambering. Gibson hadn't disclosed that anywhere that regular production model LPs were chambered. The kids family sued GC and Gibson and won. Gibson is now indicating which LPs are chambered and which are not.




I hadnt heard of that, when was this? Hasnt Gibson been _actively _advertising chambered bodies on certain models going back at least about 5 years or so. If anything, maybe it was a trade secret for a very short time to see if it caught on? In any case, I'd think you'd be able to tell as soon as you picked the guitar up that it was lightened. 
Loyal Gibson fans understand that LPs are heavy, but everybody else had been bitching about weight for so long, you cant blame Gibson for doing something about it. Yeah, purists dont like the idea of chambered bodies but I've read only good reviews about sound? Different tone, yeah maybe, but nothing bad that I've read.


----------



## psphill27

I just played one of the new 2008 standards last month. Looked really nice and was light, but I didn't like the tone as much as my 2000 model which is heavy as lead. I'm not saying it sounded bad, but I like the sound of the denser wood better. Just my opinion.


----------



## Webslinger

RiverRatt said:


> I don't know what's wrong with Gibson. Did they not learn a lesson with Norlin?



Why are the Norlin-era guitars so disliked?
Ok, I understand that many US products from he 1970s were not made as well as earlier or later vintages...this goes for almost everything. But are Norlin models all _that _bad?

As far as Pauls go, I know for some of them they used stacks of body slabs (pancake-design) instead of just a body & cap. Maybe this wasnt good for sustain, but they also redesigned the neck & volute...but that was actually for a stronger fit, was it not? 

I've never played or handled a 50's LesPaul so I cant personally compare my 70's LPC one, but to me it seems to be crafted just as well & solid as any post-Norlins (1985+ maybe?) I've seen alot of Pauls in stores from the late 80s through today, with fit & finish problems that definatley should have been caught by QC before they left the factory.

The only complaint I have with mine is that I could never get the action as low & fast as you'd expect from a Custom. Other than that it's great?


----------



## RiverRatt

I've had several Norlins and I liked every one of them, especially a 1979 Custom that was unreal it was so nice. They weren't necessarily bad guitars, but looking back, there were several bad business decisions that probably did more to hurt Les Paul sales than to help. IMHO, the asymmetrical necks, chambering and two-piece backs from today sound like they are right out of the Norlin playbook. Having to buy a Les Paul Traditional to get a Les Paul Standard makes about as much sense to me as New Coke did 25 years ago.


----------



## Webslinger

RiverRatt said:


> looking back, there were several bad business decisions that probably did more to hurt Les Paul sales than to help.



I just read online somewhere, that back in the 70's, Norlin (through the Selmer company of Europe) as a marketing strategy would "lend" instruments to bands (famous or not) for advertising purposes.
When the instrments were returned, they were in certrain degrees of use & abuse, some not immediately visable. It seems that there were over 1000 LesPauls in a warehouse in England that the Gibson factory refused to accept back.

I can imagine that Norlin may have done the same thing in the US through Chicago Musical Instruments Co. I would hazard to guess that CMI & Selmer werent about to deystroy & write-off all that stock. It's possible they repaired/refurbished these insrurments and they got back out into circulation. 
When problems later arose and local repair luthiers examined these under store-warranties, they found what they thought was poor factory workmanship? 
This could be one reason for the bad rep?


----------



## dmnall

I love Gibson Les Pauls and I just bought my first Les Paul yesterday *Saturday* off a guy in Ventura that had 2 of them up on Craigslist.. I originally went down to look at his Mahogany Studio but he really wanted a little more then what I wanted to pay for it for having a chunk out of the headstock but he had an Arctic White with gold h/w studio for a bit more *550 for the Mahogany and 900 for the Arctic White* but the white one had the 5th fret inlay starting to come out *it needs to be re-glued* which I did manage to talk down to $ 600 for it with a gibson hardshell case! I have it down at Instrumental Music waiting for my old Math Teacher from HS to do the repair job for $ 30! 

Here is a couple of shots of my new baby!
















Enjoy,
Charlie


----------



## Unknown3

These are just too pricey here in Sweden. I think an LP Custom goes for at least 2,500 USD in Sweden. They go up to like, thrice that amount and more. Kind of sick. I'd love a Black Beauty or something to the effect.


----------



## RiverRatt

Webslinger said:


> I just read online somewhere, that back in the 70's, Norlin (through the Selmer company of Europe) as a marketing strategy would "lend" instruments to bands (famous or not) for advertising purposes.



I remember those bands! We had one come to my high school back around 1979-1980. This was in a town of maybe 1,500 people, so it was a real novelty to have an actual band in town, even if they were unheard of. I remember both guitarists playing a Sonex. It was like an hour-long advertisement for Norlin products.


----------



## wullie

I have an 82 Standard that is all beat up and I love it, I bought it on ebay and struck gold, it is a player not a display item. I gig my gear regularly and am not too gentle after a long night. I put WCR Moore/Greene pups in it and it sounds and plays great.


----------



## PeterC

I'm new here so I'll make my first post a pic of my les paul. The missus got it me for xmas and it's awesome.


----------



## Vintager12

Adwex said:


> I'm fairly sure that the guy on the right likes Les Pauls.



That *GUY* on the right is les paul . He is the daddy of les paul guitars . Its all his idea...
But its a nice joke !


AND I LOVE LES PAULS


----------



## coldsteal2




----------



## tim warner

I'm still trying to figure out the "dirt" on my 1995 Jimmy Page Les Paul.
Some people say that by 1997 they changed everything to make them cheaper(not to sell cheaper though) and Jimmy Page got pissed off and cancelled his deal with them, but when you ask a Gibson rep, THEY DON'T KNOW NOTHIN . Just like Sgt Schultz.

Things that make you go ,hmmmm


----------



## cadaver_occulta

PeterC said:


> I'm new here so I'll make my first post a pic of my les paul. The missus got it me for xmas and it's awesome.



That is FREEKIN GORGEOUS!!! One question tho. Where could I score a pickguard like that?, One like that would look sexy on mine (although mine isn't a Gibson...it's a Jay Turser....But it plays great anyway )


----------



## Vintager12

Maybe you better ask who dont likes the Gibson les paul, But then you dont get any reply's


----------



## thrashforlife95

pauls have a great tone


----------



## stax

Vintager12 said:


> That *GUY* on the right is les paul . He is the daddy of les paul guitars . Its all his idea...



Ted McCarty is responsable for the Les Paul, they put Les' name on it for endorsement as Les was the biggest guitarist of the day. Les wanted a solid maple guitar and didn't like the shape or the gold paint, but the money was to good to pass. Ted convinced Les that a maple cap would be better, Ted invented the ABR and more.

Les Paul's have been weight relieved since the early 80's (chambering is new as of the last couple of years), several holes are cut around the mahogany back, know as swiss cheese, this has been know since the 80's. 

I also bought my first new Les Paul in 1981, at cost from a relative that owned a music shop and it was a bit more than $500 ($500 was what a Strat sold for at the time).

Stop spinning yarn guys!


----------



## Webslinger

stax said:


> Stop spinning yarn guys!



There’s a lot of different strings to this ball of yarn…..Well the way I heard it, your both right. 
What I’ve read was, yes, Les Paul’s original design was _not_ the guitar we see today. He wanted more of a larger-bodied “jazz guitar” like the old Gibson L series except with a solid center beam that the neck would be set-into and the sides would be hollow. His prototype was a very similar Epihone Archtop which he cut up to become the famous “Log” guitar
(I assume we are all familiar with). The Gibson company originally rejected this idea, but a short time later he was called back by the new president of Gibson, Ted McCarty and given another chance. I not sure if Ted actually invented anything _personally_, or was just involved in the R&D of some very sucessfull innovations. But in any case, he was an intuitive coordinator who put the right people on the right projects. Ted was leaning toward the slab-design being used by Leo Fender. Niether Les nor the brass at Gibson wanted _that_. I think the compromise was a slab cut into the _shape_ of a traditional guitar, but 2/3 size with a top-cap, and that’s what we have today. (with the exception of 61-68 when Gibson put the LesPaul name on the SG model...I heard that Les HATED that!)

Who knows for sure, but that seems plausible??


----------



## ptate

Me.

My babies:

Custom Shop Custom (Randy Rhoads fanatic)
1970 Cherry Sunburst Deluxe with case tags, price list, catalogue etc.
1970 Deluxe Goldtop

Oh, and some Marshalls......... 2204 (80's), AVT150 Tribute and 1952 Chicago Music Corp Amp (rehomed in a bluesbreaker style cab I built).


----------



## wareagle

i REALLY want a white custom! if you find it stolen...dont look at me.

les pauls have such a full rich tone.


----------



## ptate

Hey Wareagle,

Dig the blue Plus Top and Super Lead.....Unusual 

I've had Original Epiphone Les Pauls (bolt on neck), through to their custom plus models. In addition, A beautiful Gibson Les Paul Faded 50 (just sold) and the ones above; BUT none of them compare to playing a white Custom. For some reason, you feel like a rock star when it's hanging off your neck........

Long live Randy........


----------



## daimon

this might have been brought up in this thread but does anyone know why Gibsons are so ooooooooooooooo freaking expensive? When I got my Les Paul Studio back in 1995 or 96 I bought it new for about 750 or 800 bucks. If you look at the Les Paul customs costing freaking 4 grand??? Why would a guitar cost that much? I mean honestly the jackson I own was 1.3k but its worth every penny. I dream of owning a custom one of these days but if there going to be 3k - 4k I just don't think a guitar is worth that much unless it's signed by someone famous and is more for show then play.


----------



## ptate

It's primarily because of the Fender "Custom" idea........Get an off-the-shelf plank with (supposedly) better timber selection, send it to your (ahem..!) "custom shop" and have it finished by hand; i.e. hand finish the neck/body/get rid of any imperfections and so on etc.

This means that the CS guitars allegedly have a far superior finish and playability, plus all the upgrades (not too much on a Les Paul other than some binding and a couple of different pups!).

Any guitar is overpriced (especially the PRS "Let's slightly alter a 50 year old design" planks). Still, I couldn't care less and happily bought the Gibsons (especially the Custom) as any other "single-cut" is just a copy; plus, who can argue with Rhoads, Page, Beck, Hendrix, SRV (yep, the latter used Les Pauls) - the list is endless........


----------



## ptate

Oh, it plays sweet as well.............


----------



## hollayy:)

Les Pauls are amazing. A better question would be who doesn't like the les paul? I play a studio.


----------



## ptate

Lets see it then Hollayy


----------



## Puffer Fish

Who DOESN'T like the Gibson Les Paul is more like it! I for one LOVE the Les Paul. Feels good and sounds like rock and roll, for sure. I have a 1979 The Paul and my younger bro has a 1976 Standard and an 80s reissue gold top--they are all simply wonderful. The bodies have a delightful resonance that you really need to have the guitar unplugged to fully appreciate. When you have a Les Paul in your hands, you know you have a guitar with substance. You do not need to look at the head stock to figure it out, you just listen and feel it. Do I hear an AMEN! brothers and sisters? ; )


----------



## ptate

Amen..........

Truly the greatest guitar ever built.


----------



## spikei

i love it, BUT my shoulders are killing me.


----------



## bigfoamfinger

I want one and will own one..some day...theyre just priced SO high that Ill probably have an Epiphone LP before a Gibson


----------



## cudamax2343

radiomatts said:


> It's funny.... I have a 1981 LP Standard that I bought in 81 for $500.00 with the case! When was the last time you walked into a store and bought a guitar that came with a hardshell case?
> 
> This LP has been through the wars with me. On tour, being played by toddlers while I wasn't looking...everything. You name it. It still kicks some serious ass.
> 
> I went into Guitar Center last summer to play this guitar through a Vintage Modern with two JCM 800 4X12 cabs. Couldn't afford the stack, but the guys at GC let me just play what I want. Anyway, the manager of the guitar department thought I was trading in my Paul and on the spot offered me $2400.
> 
> I nearly choked.
> 
> By the way, outside of Custom Shop stuff, Gibson Les Pauls are terrible now. They just don't feel right. All that weight relief crap is a crime too, and I love the fact that Gibson wasn't telling anyone about the chambering right away and then got caught because of that incident at GC in Hollywood. Just my opinion, but I'd almost have an Epiphone LP Ultra II with a few mods over most the the LPs Gibson is putting out. They're whoring out the Les Paul name with all the custom versions. Do we REALLY need a Neal Schon model Les Paul, or a Billie Joe model Junior.
> 
> Hell, does Joan Jett really need a model of her own?



I'm with you Man, and vary well said.


----------



## steelhorse

I definitely think it was uncool the way they tried to slip the weight relief thing past the public. Bizarre.

As for the playability of the newer vs. the older models I have a few of each and I have to admit I really like the fact that the newer models are lighter, not by a lot, but by -enough- so I can gig all night with it if I choose to.

Heck I have an import washburn (limited edition from boogiestreet) and it weighs almost 13 pounds. I need an adjustment and advil after a night with that thing.

The newer models have all the bells and whistles which I find appealing because I go and replace the bridge and add strap locks anyway, and I have huge mitts anyway so the asymmetrical neck is no big deal, it works fine for me.


----------



## cudamax2343

psphill27 said:


> I just played one of the new 2008 standards last month. Looked really nice and was light, but I didn't like the tone as much as my 2000 model which is heavy as lead. I'm not saying it sounded bad, but I like the sound of the denser wood better. Just my opinion.







Yea I agree, the Chambering looks bad too me, and don't sound right. If I want a 335 with a center block I'd get one. I don't like them in a les paul. They are real thin sounding when pushed through some real Power. At low volumes they do shine and Ring out nicely. IMO


----------



## rockinr0ll

Les pauls are nice but I don't have a thing for them. I like bolt on necks. My dream guitar would be a Prs ce24.


----------



## ptate

That'd be the Paul Reed Smith that has spent all his career chasing Gibson's Les Paul feel/tone then......?? ("I know, I'll design an original guitar made of mahogany, single cut with a maple cap and two humbuckers then.......etc.")

Owned lots of them, both Epi's and Gibsons; but the best, by far, are the ones that hang around your neck, stretch the strap, make your spine bend and force you into that Les Paul/Rock n Roll slouch ready for playing, like my two 1970 models and '04 Custom...... 
Weight relief, who needs it; they should add some lead to the control cavity.....


----------



## cudamax2343

Yea


----------



## Adwex

Nuthin' in the world can beat a Les Paul and a Marshall.


----------



## cudamax2343

You Got That RIGHT and your Set-up is Real Sweeeeeet.


----------



## ptate

Oh yes............Marshalls and Les Pauls...........Sorry, just pee'd a bit with the excitement : My three:


----------



## airborne strat

Alex,
Man that is a crazy blue!!! I love that color...gorgeous axe!!!


----------



## lucidspoon

I'm glad someone revived this, because I just got a Marshall, and I've been playing with a Les Paul for a while, and agree that the two go together like nothing else! My LP is just an Epiphone Limited Edition Custom, but I still love it. Luckily, I got it before they raised the price, so i got it for $540!

I plan on getting a Gibson someday though.


----------



## T-Bird

Hi.

I love Les Pauls, but they doesn't necessarily have to be Gibsons.

Out of the LP's I've had, the '8? Studio was among the worst, the '73 Custom fourth or fifth.

The best have been the vintage Japanese Tokai's, some with the original pickups, some with swapped PU's. The top of the line Epi Black Beauty I sold to my guitarist, I'd rank 3rd.

For me it's a shame that people associate Gibson brand with exeptional quality and pay accordingly, sadly it isn't so IMLE (5 real deals/about a dozen copies).

Regards
Sam


----------



## Webslinger

T-Bird said:


> I love Les Pauls, but they doesn't necessarily have to be Gibsons. Out of the LP's I've had, the '8? Studio was among the worst, the '73 Custom fourth or fifth. The best have been the vintage Japanese Tokai's, some with the original pickups, some with swapped PU's. The top of the line Epi Black Beauty I sold to my guitarist, I'd rank 3rd.
> 
> For me it's a shame that people associate Gibson brand with exeptional quality and pay accordingly, sadly it isn't so IMLE (5 real deals/about a dozen copies).



So you had 17 Pauls. And the Epi was 3rd best and Gibson Studio was the worst? Ok, but was your 73 Custom the fourth best, or fourth _worst_? (from the bottom of the scale).

I remember back in the 70's there were many companies making Les Paul copies. I've played many. Most looked good and crafted well, but the tone & action were horrible, others played & sounded decent but material-wise were cheaply made & didnt hold up over time, or too easily damaged from normal use. With a few exceptions*, I never played a LP copy that was as good as even the Norlin-era specimens, which was supposed to have been Gibson's low point, but in reality those are decent guitars.

*Oh yes there are some very good copies. Epi, Burny & later Ibanez are supposed to be the best. I've never played an Epi or Burny, but did play several Ibanez Pauls. I didnt think the older ones were so great, but _later _ones are better. Gibsons worst mistake was suing them over the headstock shape, because after that point, they drastically improved the quality, and when they gave it a double cutaway and re-badged it as the "Artist" those rival a real Gibson. 

I have a 78 Gibson LPC, and an 82 Ibanez AR300. I love them both, but being brutally objective, the Ibanez seems to be crafted better and have better action than the Gibson. _But_ the Gibson has some sort of "feel" and tone that the Ibanez doesnt quite capture. It's hard to explain.

I'll agree though that real Gibsons _are_ way overpriced, and it's probably only brand loyalty that fetches those figures.


----------



## zslane

I have five Gibson Les Pauls and they are all pretty darned amazing. There may be some excellent Les Paul clones out there, but finding a Gibson that totally rocks is pretty trivial. Unfortunately, new Gibsons are priced beyond what I consider a "good value", and consequently, my last two Gibbys were purchased used. The used market is a veritable treasure trove right now, IMO.


----------



## rockinr0ll

ptate said:


> That'd be the Paul Reed Smith that has spent all his career chasing Gibson's Les Paul feel/tone then......??




PRS has bolt on necks that I mentioned I liked...


The best Gibson I ever played was a an old friends Les Paul Custom in Natural color. It was his uncles guitar who died young. If I'm not mistaken it was the same exact guitar (year and model) as Randy Rhoads guitar. 

I own a Les Paul special I got when I was a kid which most people say sounds amazing still, of course, no where near the custom.


----------



## Insightibanez

My dream finally came true. I picked this one up not too long ago.


----------



## the_best_of_fools

My 83 Custom. Still rocks to this day.






tbof


----------



## Grandturk

I love Les Pauls. I had a beautiful '78 standard. Sounded awesome. Never played it. Traded it for a Dave Murray strat. No regrets.


----------



## lucidspoon

Like I said, I don't have a Gibson, but here's a couple pictures of my Epiphone LP...






The last time I was on stage with my Crate. Can't wait to do it again with my Marshall. 





And my sorry excuse for a "collection". 





The Silverburst LP is the only one that's currently even playable. I want to get the Squire (second from the left) working again, because it's not too bad of a guitar. I "decorated" the Epiphone "Strat" in high school just for fun, because it's not really worth playing. Same thing with the Lotus "LP".


----------



## bro blue

hollayy:) said:


> Les Pauls are amazing. A better question would be who doesn't like the les paul? I play a studio.



I love the sound, but every Gibson Les Paul I ever played was just uncomfortable (not the weight) and I didn't like the necks. Then I found this ESP LTD EC 1000 Deluxe:











and found something that sounded and played great. It came stock with a JB in the bridge and '59 in the neck.


----------



## steelhorse

Those ESP's are fanfreakingtastic for the dough. I have the one with the actives but I love the burst with Duncan's. Great score!


----------



## bro blue

steelhorse said:


> Those ESP's are fanfreakingtastic for the dough. I have the one with the actives but I love the burst with Duncan's. Great score!



Thanks, man. They are great guitars. I liked this one so much I also bought the EC 400VF (same guitar, just heavier and without the bling), and a PB 500 which came stock with Duncan Alnico II Pros. I can't believe they make guitars this good for the price. They have almost surpassed my Strats, almost but not quite, as my favorites.


----------



## Jon Rambo

I love Les Pauls. Once I finally had the money and seriously looked at one I fell in love with it. Bought it and then sold one of my strat because all I played was the LP. Now I have 2 LPs.


----------



## DaCookieMonster

Adwex said:


> I'm fairly sure that the guy on the right likes Les Pauls.



I SHOULD HOPE SO! lol. I love my les paul btw.


----------



## Tele52

I love em, I have a little Gary Moore model collection.


----------



## custom53

I have owned a '75 Custom, and '97 Standard, but this is what I have right now, a 2004 Standard ....


----------



## mike sicowitz

Hi all,
I have been away for a time. Since last talking with my Marshall buds I scored another Les Paul. This time a VOS 57 gold top. I thought it was a good value compaired to what they want for a 59, but I still want a 59; who in their right mind and are coming from the place I am-namely chasing the beano sound around the block, and have been for many years. I want that 59, but I'm afraid that even getting a 59 and a handwired amp may not do it. I called Gibson and talked about the parts and wood they use. Even though they go out of their way to proclaim that everything on a VOS is the same, or as close a possible, that close part is the real story. For me it's about the neck. Heck, you can get pickups. I just put 59 Duncans on a rare Epiphone semi-hollow body and it sings and plays better than any Gibson I've had. But I got lucky. If you want quality you really want a solid guitar. Sure, I like everyone else, has had or still has their favorite strat. Mine's an ash American deluxe, but I went through a lifetime to find one that was amost perfect. On the other hand most Gibsons, Les Pauls mostly, feel like quality just about everytime. That feel, sound, neck, no Fender does that to your senses. I admit that a few teles' have come close to the bite and feel. But bolt on necks just come up short. It is too bad that Gibson no longer uses the same quality wood. They don't tell you that. I had a guy tell me it's because they are a 'green' company and will not use the same rain forrest woods. I'm sorry but when that bill comes I can't help but think they are way more into a different type of green. Still, I keep buying Gibsons, even though they cost three times more than other fine instruments. There is nothing like plugging in your goldtop to a set of KT66 power tubes and pissing off the guy nextdoor. Seriously, my new VOS goldtop is so cool that I feel like that guy on Saturday Night Live--I'm not worthy--when she's in my hands. Soon I will be 55 yrs old and have had a few guitars, nothing turns me on like a Les Paul. My hands may not be what they were, but they know class. I will post my collection of favorites in a few days when I'm settled back in. Remember my collection took many years of trades and moves. Nothing as cool happens fast and I am not a rich man at all. I just made good buys and trades over 40 years. The bummer is that now that I have the cool stuff, my fingers are a bit spent. That's life, but Les Pauls are pretty much the top of the food chain. And I still want that 59-bad, I just play early Clapton and getting a real one with the real wood, it's still a goal. I know there's one out there, at least I want to believe there is. Thanks guys, I'll be posting pics soon, great forum and members.
Sincerely,
Mike


----------



## mike sicowitz

Hi all,
I found a pic from when I first took the 57 VOS out of the box. Now...to see if I can post the pic. This is what I saw seconds after getting the box open. And now I get to share the moment, I promise to put my collection of Gibsons on the site if I figure out how to do it. Here's one. I wish the pic was the correct size. 
Mike


----------



## mike sicowitz

Hi all,
I found a pic from when I first took the 57 VOS out of the box. Now...to see if I can post the pic.
Mike


----------



## MajorNut1967

Hmmmm! I'm going to get flack for this, but I am probably they only guy on the forum who can't stand a Gibson Les Paul. If you gave me one today I have it up for sale tomorrow, then go out and buy a new Strat and pocket the left over change. They were always kind of clunky to me. But you LP lovers play on! Now an SG is a different story.


----------



## thrawn86

MajorNut1967 said:


> Hmmmm! I'm going to get flack for this, but I am probably they only guy on the forum who can't stand a Gibson Les Paul. If you gave me one today I have it up for sale tomorrow, then go out and buy a new Strat and pocket the left over change. They were always kind of clunky to me. But you LP lovers play on! Now an SG is a different story.



Everyone's got an opinion on this, and none are necessarily wrong, Nut!
My Dad's ashes, for instance, are swirling around somewhere ever since the day I picked up my LP Studio. Sorry daddy, my Gibby was my first love and always will be.


----------



## G60_dave

MajorNut1967 said:


> Hmmmm! I'm going to get flack for this, but I am probably they only guy on the forum who can't stand a Gibson Les Paul. If you gave me one today I have it up for sale tomorrow, then go out and buy a new Strat and pocket the left over change. They were always kind of clunky to me. But you LP lovers play on! Now an SG is a different story.



Im the same. Had loads but the go out collection pretty quick for another strat. I love Deluxes so I think Its the Humbuckers I dont like. P90s and Singles are much better.

I still GAS occationally for a goldtop but then try one and the weight reminds me to put it down.


----------



## mike sicowitz

Hi guys,
I just would like to know how many Les Pauls you guys have owned, and if you had the chance to plug one in your favorite Marshall? I like Strats too-a lot-but a LP is different. It takes a while to feel the history and see the detail on a LP. But if you do not like a Les Paul, then I guess you have not had one. That is a problem, they cost too much for people to exchange their ideas. But I am not closed minded. If you think that Les Pauls are crap than at least you went on the record to say what you think. Maybe I am the one that is wrong. Great forum-and we are all friends here-there of course is no correct answer.
Mike


----------



## Tele52

I love Fenders, always have. But the sound of my Gary Moore Les Paul plugged into my Bluesbreaker, is to my mind the finest sound I've ever had. You control the growl with the volume knob on the guitar. And let's not forget "the woman tone". I love Strats, but there's a beauty in a fine Les Paul like nothing else. Compare a flame top 59 RI, with any PRS, and I'll the LP every time. Yep, it's heavy, upper fret access is tricky. But, Jimmy Page with a Strat just wouldn't have been right. That's just my opinion, I may be wrong.


----------



## lakehaus

Man - I love Les Pauls... I just can't play them!! I've owned 5; R7, R8, R9, Standard, DC. All beautiful sounding, all gorgeous to look at, I simply don't feel comfortable with them. 

My SG and 175 are keepers, and so are my Strats. I can play those guitars comfortably, but it feels like I have to work harder at playing a Les Paul. This sucks, I know.

Same way with Tele's. I've had 'em, I just don't keep 'em.

Sigh...


----------



## Purgasound

Anyone have any thoughts on the Heritage LP's versus the Gibsons?


----------



## mike sicowitz

Hi guys,
What are those anyhow? I do know there is a difference even among the Gibsons. My goldtop was mostly paid for with a Supreme that just was not me. It was a Gibson USA and there clould be a slip in quaility over there. At least Les Paul I doubt would have played one. I know my case may be different but I like the history and what it was that Les was trying to do. He was happy with a black custom and a gold standard. It was Gibson that wanted to change things. It was good at first right?...it gave us the SG. But those R7, R9 and the rest, they are pretty good guitars. Lets get down to it: take Fender out of the argument and pretend you have a gig tonight. What are you going to get without those two-off the shelf of your favorite store. My point is you cannot trust the quality of that many guitars. Sure, they make good ones, but how many do you have to play first to find a good one; one that is as good as a Les Paul off the shelf. In my later years I'm running out of time to try stuff made in China. However, I agree there are so many great guitars there is not enough time to list them all. On the other hand if someone came to my house and plugged in the 57 custom and said they didn't lilke it, I'd really question what they like better because I want one-or two-maybe three.
Mike


----------



## T-Bird

Hi.



American Viking said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on the Heritage LP's versus the Gibsons?



Back in the day I had the single one 535NAT that was ever imported over here in a batch of a LP, the 535 and AFAIK SG. The guitar was a great player but had suffered from the "snapping headstock syndrome" (intentionally) when I bought it. The repair was easy enough as usual and after I had played it for a year or a two I traded it to a 75' anniversary Firebird and some cash.

The only thing that bothered me with the Heritage was the "unfinished" look and the fact that the laquer wasn't compatible with jeans for example. The headstock shape wasn't a favourite of mine either.

I'd say that the Heritage was the "better" Gibson, but then again I don't see the Gibsons QC that great anyway. Perhaps I've just had bad apples or something like that?


Regards
Sam


----------



## kernal

bro blue said:


> I love the sound, but every Gibson Les Paul I ever played was just uncomfortable (not the weight) and I didn't like the necks. Then I found this ESP LTD EC 1000 Deluxe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and found something that sounded and played great. It came stock with a JB in the bridge and '59 in the neck.



I hear ya about LP's being "uncomfortable." I sold my '82 Custom cherry sunburst cause there was just something about the neck and body that I found uncomfortable. I picked up a Fender strat one day, and never looked back. I do regret selling my LP back in '85 for only $400.(that was the going rate back then). man, if I only knew...I could have sold it on ebay nowdays for $1,500 to $2,000 easy. Oh well that's the breaks. 

I've always liked SG's though. Never have owned one, but I always use to play one during practice when I was in a garage band many moons ago. 

The one Gibson that I have recently fell in love with...the Nighthawk! A friend of mine bought one, and it felt like butter in my hands when I played it. 

The body shape, the weight and feel...pure awesome! But Nighthawks are not cheap...neither are LP's. 

Always wanted an explorer too. :cool2:


----------



## custom53

MajorNut1967 said:


> Hmmmm! I'm going to get flack for this, but I am probably they only guy on the forum who can't stand a Gibson Les Paul. If you gave me one today I have it up for sale tomorrow, then go out and buy a new Strat and pocket the left over change. They were always kind of clunky to me. But you LP lovers play on! Now an SG is a different story.



Not giving you flack, but you have not played enough of them yet. Some I can't stand, some I drool over. There are so many Les Pauls that have a different "feel" to them. Keep trying them out. I, myself, can't get "comfortable" with any Fender and I have owned two Strats and two Teles.


----------



## Fcal124

I like em! Also like Teles. Love the Fender maple necks, but for Rock, nothing beats a Paul.


----------



## D.Dailey

My first was an SG..
Was only a couple of years back.. 



Maybe 1972-1973 












My DSL-100 on a Happy Night ,with the Honey Burst...




Enjoy!


----------



## Bobbo

Pictures of my R8 !! Why ? ... I was bored - My Les Paul Forums


----------



## noise5150

Love my Les Paul 1960 VOS. I have several guitars including an Ernie Ball Axis, custom made Carvin and a PRS 245 and I have so say my Les Paul is my "go to guitar". Its my favorite all around guitar for Rock, Blues and Metal.


----------



## Tele52

Chicks dig em, nothing like a low slung Les Paul.


----------



## bro blue

I love those plain tops.


----------



## tubes

I definitely want a LP and would buy the first one available if I were rich.
As it stands, with me not being very rich, I'm looking around lately for a battered one. 
I don't care about how it looks, I only care about the sound.

Same goes for a Flying V: I'm hoping to get a broken and battered one for reasonable price.

I don't know how it is in the USA or UK, but there in NZ the online market for guitars seems to be full of people asking for a high price because the guitar they are selling is 'pristine', 'never gigged', 'perfect condition'.

WTF??

I would rather buy a guitar described as "gigged for 20 years, finish is wrecked with scratches and cigarette burns, body dented all over, tailpiece has horrible corrosion (could be replaced easily), SOUNDS FANTASTIC.


----------



## Tele52

tubes said:


> I definitely want a LP and would buy the first one available if I were rich.
> As it stands, with me not being very rich, I'm looking around lately for a battered one.
> I don't care about how it looks, I only care about the sound.
> 
> Same goes for a Flying V: I'm hoping to get a broken and battered one for reasonable price.
> 
> I don't know how it is in the USA or UK, but there in NZ the online market for guitars seems to be full of people asking for a high price because the guitar they are selling is 'pristine', 'never gigged', 'perfect condition'.
> 
> WTF??
> 
> I would rather buy a guitar described as "gigged for 20 years, finish is wrecked with scratches and cigarette burns, body dented all over, tailpiece has horrible corrosion (could be replaced easily), SOUNDS FANTASTIC.



The battered ones are the ones that sound great. Their owners can't part with them. When I dabbled in the vintage guitar market many years back, my mentor told me if you see a 50's or 60's guitar in mint condition that's because no one ever loved that guitar, it just didn't have that mojo. But good luck. It's not that much to ship a guitar to NZ is it? USPS has some pretty good rates. You just have to find someone nice enough to go the extra mile (or miles) to get it to you. 
But I can tell you from looking at our local Craigslist list, that people are asking the same prices for used that you can get on sale from Musicians Friend new. They were going to sell me a new worn cherry studio for $685.00


----------



## SiriusAbbott

Les Pauls?


sure.....




My 07 LP Studio(stock)
...but thats NOT my #1




this one is!


----------



## MacMan

I do want one but in many ways I don't. They are nice to play and the sound is.......pure bliss, however every man and his dog has one. I just feel that for the price(new) they are not worth it and older ones are over priced imo.


----------



## tubes

Hi Tele52,
Thanks for the tips: wise observations - based on experience too. 

Right now I have to fight the temptation to try an Epi LP. 
Have to keep telling myself: "For pity's sake just save up the extra $300 and get the real thing!"

Last week I missed the chance to get a beat-up 80s Flying V at auction. Don't know whether I saved myself from expense and disappointment or missed a golden opportunity.

Conclusion: It's best to know the market well and know what you're doing and why.


----------



## Tele52

tubes said:


> Hi Tele52,
> Thanks for the tips: wise observations - based on experience too.
> 
> Right now I have to fight the temptation to try an Epi LP.
> Have to keep telling myself: "For pity's sake just save up the extra $300 and get the real thing!"
> 
> Last week I missed the chance to get a beat-up 80s Flying V at auction. Don't know whether I saved myself from expense and disappointment or missed a golden opportunity.
> 
> Conclusion: It's best to know the market well and know what you're doing and why.


I'd save the extra $300.00, I did the Epi route, put in Duncans, better electronics, and it sounded nice, but fell short. However I bought a Ibanez SZ720FM, it was a fine guitar, carved maple top, thick mahogany body. I put duncans in that and that was a great guitar. These are my very limited experiances with Epi's but i see in the ads that several Les Paul models actually use differant woods. Alders, veneers, so that is going to take away from the "Les Paul tone" Look for a priced right studio.


----------



## ^AXE^

Here's one of mine.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]

Her are 3 of my Les Pauls. The first one is a copper top studio. The second a Slash LP dark tobacco burst with the Fishmen bridge. The third is a LP GT.


----------



## D.Dailey

1 Eppi LP Custom w/Duncans.JB/59 
1 Gibson LP 1960 Classic w/Duncans.Antiquity PAF's
1 Fender AM Standard 1996 w/EMG's. DG-20 Pro Set 
1 Fender Tele 1973 w/Duncan Mini JB at the bridge Std Lipstick neck..
A set of vids I allways found interesting.. 
Watch all five,, its enlightning.. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-fG4JCerIuE&feature=related]YouTube - Led Zeppelin - Lost Performances (1/5)[/ame]


----------



## underliner6

Who doesn't like a les paul? LOL


----------



## JohnH

'Les Paul'? Whats that? Did I miss something?

John


ps - I went to an auction of vintage guitars. THe lady running it was a sharp and astute auctioneer, but didnt know diddly-squat about guitars. She pronounced them as in French 'Lay Paul'!! and this applied to a rather nice '58 Junior'and a '68 Standard!


----------



## Webslinger

longfxukxnhair said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> The second a Slash LP dark tobacco burst with the Fishmen bridge.



How does that Fishman bridge work out? Is it a convincing acoustic sound?
Is it any better than playing the regular pickups through an acoustic-simulator pedal. (I have a Boss and a Zoom, both close.. but not quite)


----------



## slowhand

anyone played one of these or seen one?
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VP0o2T_dNFU&feature=related]YouTube - Neal Schon and his new Les Paul[/ame]

if someone already addressed this, oh well I didn't want to scan all the pages.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Webslinger said:


> How does that Fishman bridge work out? Is it a convincing acoustic sound?
> Is it any better than playing the regular pickups through an acoustic-simulator pedal. (I have a Boss and a Zoom, both close.. but not quite)



Its ok. If you buy this guitar thinking you are going to get a true acoustic sound you will be disappointed. You can get some nice tone out of the pick up. I had the Boss pedal for about 2 weeks and I got rid of it. Same thing. Just not a spot on sound. Bottm line is I have never been able to get an electric to sound like an acoustic.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

slowhand said:


> anyone played one of these or seen one?
> YouTube - Neal Schon and his new Les Paul
> 
> if someone already addressed this, oh well I didn't want to scan all the pages.



WOW! I have never seen that guitar. Great sound. The only thing I dont like about it is the whammy bar. Just seems unnatural to see a bar on a LP. I dig the sustainer. Great idea.


----------



## dualampman

I love my les pauls


----------



## emko

I love the LP's. But then again i love my Ibanez RG's too. I've always been an ibanez man, but when i finally got my first LP, i was hooked. My current LP, is Gibson Zakk Wylde Camo, which as far as i'm concerned is the best guitar i have ever played in terms of playability and sound. I think i just need to buy an amp to match its integrity. Kind of looking out for a JCM800/900 or something, since i love the 80's rock/metal tone. 
The way i see it is... My Les Paul is kind of like a big rumbling V8 with plenty of low end deep grunt behind it. Where as the ibanez, are kind of like a smaller 4/6 cylinder turbo engine with light but sharp warp speed playability. 

But in short yes, i love the LPs'!


----------



## 00jett

> Its ok. If you buy this guitar thinking you are going to get a true acoustic sound you will be disappointed. You can get some nice tone out of the pick up. I had the Boss pedal for about 2 weeks and I got rid of it. Same thing. Just not a spot on sound. Bottm line is I have never been able to get an electric to sound like an acoustic.



I had a fishman powerbridge on my les paul for a while. I found that if i added an acoustic preamp with a little reverb, some eq, and then direct into the PA it made it alot more convincing. I actually did manage to fool some ppl enough for them to ask if we had tracked acoustic parts. To me it still didnt sound like a taylor or something like that but it did a better job than someone who walks in with a $150 walmart acoustic guitar... I only took it off my les paul due to lack of use later.


----------



## 57 Stratman

I picked up a brand new Gibson LP Traditional (USA) this past spring as a gift for me cause I love me and I deserve it. Till then I played my 57 reissue strat (USA)religiously and now play the LP more as I'm trying to get used to the neck. Yes, I've had my cake and now I'm eating it too. Cause I derserve it. So does everyone else. Dig in.


----------



## Boleskinehouse

One could say that I like them a little...



























Only a little though. Not too much.


----------



## Tim A

I can't stand Les Pauls - that's why I only have 8.


----------



## Landshark

longfxukxnhair said:


> Its ok. If you buy this guitar thinking you are going to get a true acoustic sound you will be disappointed. You can get some nice tone out of the pick up. I had the Boss pedal for about 2 weeks and I got rid of it. Same thing. Just not a spot on sound. Bottm line is I have never been able to get an electric to sound like an acoustic.



I used my Schecter S-1 Elite with a boss acoustic simulator... I used it rather then my studio because I had read somewhere (where I read it isn't coming to me) that acoustic simulators work better with coil taps engaged (EDIT: or single coils). I tried it and I got really close to the sound of a good acoustic... That's the closest I've come to finding a good tone via acoustic simulator.

Now that I think about it, I think I might have seen that on that video with Slash's tech that was posted on this forum a few months ago...


----------



## luekemeyer

I have 2 so far... By far my favorite guitar.


----------



## luekemeyer

Little better picture of the gibson..


----------



## Ken

My main guitar is my LP Standard I bought new in 1977 for $350. It's a player; over the years I put on a brass bridge, Seymor Duncan and Dimarzio pickups, replaced the jack plate and recently did the "Jimmy Page" wiring when a pot went bad. So not exactly original for the collectors but it's a tool, not a showpiece.

That being said, I love the nicer PRS guitars and the late 70's Mockingbirds as well. Right now I'm looking for a 70's Ibanaz Moderne knockoff; I can't afford the Gibson reissues but I have a hunch the Ibanaz aren't cheap either.

Ken


----------



## trobdcso

Crank up the drums,
Crank up the bass,
Crank up the LES PAUL in your face.


----------



## Adwex

Boleskinehouse said:


> One could say that I like them a little...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only a little though. Not too much.



Bole and his harem of sluts.


----------



## luekemeyer

longfxukxnhair said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Her are 3 of my Les Pauls. The first one is a copper top studio. The second a Slash LP dark tobacco burst with the Fishmen bridge. The third is a LP GT.



Man, I love that LP tobacco burst.. That is the best looking LP out there..


----------



## RobS

Boleskinehouse said:


> One could say that I like them a little...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only a little though. Not too much.



far out Bole!

Do you have a favourite out of that bunch?


----------



## rjohns1

underliner6 said:


> Who doesn't like a les paul? LOL



Me. I've never played one that would stay in tune worth a damn. And I've tried a bunch of them, old, new, high-end, medium quality, all of them and i just didn't get along. Don't flame me too bad guys, but it's just not my cup of tea. If you love them, great. I like my Ernie Balls.


----------



## luekemeyer

longfxukxnhair said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Her are 3 of my Les Pauls. The first one is a copper top studio. The second a Slash LP dark tobacco burst with the Fishmen bridge. The third is a LP GT.





rjohns1 said:


> Me. I've never played one that would stay in tune worth a damn. And I've tried a bunch of them, old, new, high-end, medium quality, all of them and i just didn't get along. Don't flame me too bad guys, but it's just not my cup of tea. If you love them, great. I like my Ernie Balls.



Every guitar type and brand has issues with staying in tune.. Use a little lube on the nut and bridge (assuming good tuners) and everything is ok.. I feel the same about strats, so I know how you feel.


----------



## rjohns1

Yeah, I know, but when I play a paul it is just weird. I can bend just one note, and it's out, WAY out. I just play too hard I guess! All my guitars have floyds, and aside from the extra work involved with re-stringing, mine stay in tune for me. Pauls do look and sound cool though.


----------



## Jon Rambo

i like em. here's a shot of my favorite guitar, my '03 R7.


----------



## cram1rez51

I love LPs!


----------



## cram1rez51

I have my JCM 900 4500 and Gibson Les Paul Classic 2002. I have seen some posts on other sites or forums that the Classic is "no good", but I just love it. It's heavy, full of sustain and sounds like a beast through the 4500. Nothing like it!


----------



## Dave666

Tim A said:


> I can't stand Les Pauls - that's why I only have 8.



That's why I have a girlfriend, 'cause I can't stand her


----------



## Webslinger

Landshark said:


> I had read somewhere that acoustic simulators work better with coil taps engaged (EDIT: or single coils).



I'll agree with that. Both my Boss & Zoom simulators sound more convincing with singlecoils than with humbuckers. Why, I dont know, but they do.


----------



## Lespaulnmarshall

Boleskinehouse said:


> One could say that I like them a little...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only a little though. Not too much.



Ahw, man, that made me desperate.


----------



## siav

Wow nice collection, even a naked one 
I love my Les Paul


----------



## siav

I saw in this topic a few words about hollow body or not...
Then I wondered if mine was or not hollow body?
I had a look with the serial number here (The Guitar Dater Project - Gibson Serial Number Decoder) the result is 2005 produced in Nasville.

Anyone has any idea or how to check this out?

Thanks


----------



## nofearfactor

I own this- 78' LP Standard:





But I gig with these- 07' ESP Eclipse:


----------



## benjammin420

i like mine


----------



## customwhite

Les Paul x 3


----------



## Pinelake

Love mine. Bought mine (Gold Top) spanking new in '77. Still plays like a dream. I dropped Seymour Duncan JB mini-humbuckers in it back in '85. Still in there and they sound great too. One of the last LP models made in Kalamazoo. I have Strat too and very fond of what it offers (DiMarzio's in that one). My mood changes and nice to switch, but I'm an LP guy first and foremost.


----------



## BluesRocker

I love mine X2. Still looking to get another, then another and so on.


----------



## Gtrman58

Its been so long that this thread has been started. I know/think I've put in my two cents...already but here goes again. My main stage axe is a 1980 herritage standard that I really love. I would really like to snag a 57 re-issue gold top and/or another cherry burst standard for the right price. You can NEVER have enough LP's hanging around the house!

I am officially on the hunt for one.. or two.....


----------



## trobdcso

I play Les Paul. My Strat sits in a case.


----------



## 6StringMoFo




----------



## ynot

All of my electrics are LP's.I use to play strats a looong time ago,but after getting my first LP (70's Pro w/ P90's) there was no turning back.I could never quite get use to playing both live so I ended up selling the remaining strats to fund more LP's .I have 5 now but really only play the two newer ones (a Classic & '99 Custom) lately because I love the tall frets.I have two Standards ('81 &'82) also,one of 'em desperately needs new frets so I'll probably get the tall frets on it too.


----------



## eljeffebrown

Who doesn't?


----------



## Adwex

A Les Paul and a Marshall.....they go together like peanut butter and jelly.


----------



## 6StringMoFo

Try a Custom Rachel.

The neck profiles are not 50's huge but the not 60's thin either. Perfect for me and I have small hands. The 60's profile neck lead to hand fatigue in my case.



RachelMorgan said:


> I really like the Les Pauls. I love their tone. I love the ones with the 60s slim-line necks. I own a Studio with a '59 neck. The neck and I don't get along, but it has a great tone. So I'm looking to replace it with another Les Paul which reminds me I have to call Mark and find out about that one.


----------



## Kunnz

.


----------



## Adwex

LOL.

Yeah, but they sound great.


----------



## ynot

Kunnz said:


> Actually I was looking at white one today (15 April 2010) thinking hmmm….. should I or shouldn’t I, ……… should I….. hmm……scratching my chin, ….hmmm…………………..let me see then.
> 
> As soon as I lifted off the hook I said to myself ‘ah f-~k’…... Man how could you practice on this thing all day long’.
> 
> IMO, I think that they are more attractive looking than they are to play as when you pick one up you know that you are in for a hard time, period.
> 
> They are so perfectly unbalanced and way too heavy and uncomfortably annoying to sit down with too, that’s why I got rid of mine a long time ago.
> 
> As soon as I started to play, the thing reminded me of a depressing month of rain and grey skies. Seriously it gave me a mental vision of a sorrowful dead duck that got drop kicked.
> 
> The selector switch is located so far away up at the top of the body that the fingers think that they travelling to the North Pole when a pick-up change is needed. I mean why put a switch 90 miles north of the picking area, why?
> When there’s a pick-up change during a bar there’s going to be complete balls made of it because of the locality of the selector switch especially if you are finger picking a passage.
> 
> The neck is ok until around the 16th fret where the thumb has to extricate the instrument completely to allow the fingers to clumsily struggle on up the fret board to reach the higher registers.
> 
> Also when you have to change volume or tone you miss about 2 seconds of the tune you are playing no matter what tempo it’s at. An army general would probably name that manoeuvre Operation Round Up.
> The knobs are so slippery and square that when the hand is sweating playing a gig everything becomes a fumbling mess when trying to adjust.
> 
> They are also fashion accessory as well, not too far off a woman’s need for an impractical designer handbag that only comes out when she wants to showboat.
> 
> No, I don’t like the Gibson Les Paul.



Lol,that's funny...almost all of those things are things I LIKE about LP's:

Yeah they're heavy...they don't flop around like a toy when your playing live.

The pickup selector switch is in the perfect location for swithcing between the two pickups for clean/dirty sounds if you play a non channel switching amp, accessible yet out of the way enough to prevent accidentally changing "channels".

The neck never bothered me much at the higher registers in fact it encourages you to learn multiple fingerings for passages,which in the long run helps you navigate between scale patterns easier no matter where your playing on the neck.

The volume & tone don't bother me either,in fact I can't even play a strat nowdays without constantly turning the volume down on accident because it's so freakin close.I usually use the "top hat" style knobs on my LP's.The "speed knobs" are anything but for speed,I'll give ya that much.

Also,a fashion accessory is a new guitar that you pay three times the price for because it has a "custom" beat up scratched/dinged/worn finish to make it look as if you've played the hell out of it for years already.Fender makes those.


----------



## 6StringMoFo

You've highlighted some of the BEST parts of a Les Paul 



Kunnz said:


> Actually I was looking at white one today (15 April 2010) thinking hmmm….. should I or shouldn’t I, ……… should I….. hmm……scratching my chin, ….hmmm…………………..let me see then.
> 
> As soon as I lifted off the hook I said to myself ‘ah f-~k’…... Man how could you practice on this thing all day long’.
> 
> IMO, I think that they are more attractive looking than they are to play as when you pick one up you know that you are in for a hard time, period.
> 
> They are so perfectly unbalanced and way too heavy and uncomfortably annoying to sit down with too, that’s why I got rid of mine a long time ago.
> 
> As soon as I started to play, the thing reminded me of a depressing month of rain and grey skies. Seriously it gave me a mental vision of a sorrowful dead duck that got drop kicked.
> 
> The selector switch is located so far away up at the top of the body that the fingers think that they travelling to the North Pole when a pick-up change is needed. I mean why put a switch 90 miles north of the picking area, why?
> When there’s a pick-up change during a bar there’s going to be complete balls made of it because of the locality of the selector switch especially if you are finger picking a passage.
> 
> The neck is ok until around the 16th fret where the thumb has to extricate the instrument completely to allow the fingers to clumsily struggle on up the fret board to reach the higher registers.
> 
> Also when you have to change volume or tone you miss about 2 seconds of the tune you are playing no matter what tempo it’s at. An army general would probably name that manoeuvre Operation Round Up.
> The knobs are so slippery and square that when the hand is sweating playing a gig everything becomes a fumbling mess when trying to adjust.
> 
> They are also fashion accessory as well, not too far off a woman’s need for an impractical designer handbag that only comes out when she wants to showboat.
> 
> No, I don’t like the Gibson Les Paul.


----------



## 00jett

> Lol,that's funny...almost all of those things are things I LIKE about LP's:



+1! There is nothing like a big slab of tone wood strapped around your neck for 2 1/2 hours. Sure you feel it when your done, but you also feel how that tone moved you!! Forget this nancy boy 2 pound guitar crap... If you want that play guitar hero!! Nah Im just messing, there are alot of great guitars out there, I just love the way a Lester sounds and feels like quality on my shoulder!


----------



## Pinelake

6StringMoFo said:


> You've highlighted some of the BEST parts of a Les Paul



I agree. Those are some of the great qualities. I've played a '77 Gold Top since the day I bought it (1977). Even my guitar tech commented about how heavy the wood was in this one. Loved it always. May not be for every one, but I like the rainy day sound and throaty growl.

Indiana


----------



## j2112c

I love my LP as much as the next man and I have to say my Custom is non-chambered, heavy as Riki Lake and after trying out hundreds of them I finally bought a great sounding guitar.... 

BUT... (you knew that was coming)... When I hear people say the heavier the better, your LP is crap if you do not have a season ticket with your chiropractor it does my head in... 

I think we need to move on from Heavy is Better and look at all the aspects that lead to that amazing LP tone.

Let me say it straight out - depth of tone and sustain are not a function of weight.... just because your LP weighs 9lbs rather than 10lbs does not mean tone changes accordingly for more sustain. 

There is so much at play in the tone of an LP... I say this because my Parker Koa Fly weighs nothing but has more sustain than my LP and has a more full bass tone... which just struck me as odd as I too went down the heavier is better route.




Wood Choice... grain, density, dryness... luck!
Paint application and depth
Body and neck construction
String gauge, type, angle, action
Bridge material or coatings
Pickup selection!!!
oh yeah and the Player.. I think Page could make any guitar sound 'Custom'.


Note Weight is not in that list.
Note how stupid it would sound to put weight in there! 
Ergo 15llb LP is best.
It is is a function of density... one part only (and even then density around your bridge will have a different effect to localised density in the horn of the guitar! Wood being wood it is not homogenous and will vary to a greater or lesser extent across the body)



So I pray for a day we talk of body density as density and not weight. A day when we will finally move the debate on to really think about what gives us great guitar tone.

This is not aimed at anyone in particular, I used the rule heavier the better at one point... but not anymore.

I have built a nice pyre... the kindling is dry all I need now is a flame.... hahaha


----------



## cudamax2343

I love my Les pauls as much as the next guy but WTF was and is Gibson thinking selling a advertized soild body classic style perfect combination of woods and doing this to it.




This is a Gibson Chambered body. Looks more like a 335 Hollowbody to me than a les paul. With Gibson you have to spend over 3 thousand dollars to get a good solid body.
I'm more of a fan of the classic wood combo. Like a solid Mahogany body and neck or a good old pancake body style combo. It's not in its Weight, its in its gurth of a chunk of wood and lots of brands have that at a 1/3 of the price of a Gibson.


----------



## Pinelake

Good points made about the sole value of density. All factors come together in the final tonality. But, I still place a good portion of value in the core structure of the instrument. Electronics, hardware, pups. Amazing photo with the chambered body. 

Cheers to all


----------



## zslane

Chambering offers a couple of benefits: lighter overall instrument weight, and increased resonance. If neither of these interest you then a chambered Les Paul is not for you. But Gibson was smart to find a way to lower the weight, given that the availability of light old-growth mahogany is reportedly very scarce and thus very expensive, while potentially _improving_ sonic properties at the same time.

You are, of course, free to stand fast in your loyalty to the old-fashioned notion that "solid body" has but one proper definition, and keep your mind resolutely clamped shut, but you may be missing out on some amazing guitars in the process. *shrug*


----------



## TwinACStacks

Any one Here ever Pick up a 50's Les Paul? Other than sweating Bullets that I had over 300,000 in my hands, the ONE thing I noticed was: It was Extremely LIGHT.

The good Honduras Mahogany that Gibson had privy to way back when WAS light. As time progressed and restrictions and availability became an issue they were using less desireable woods closer to the waterways some was actually submereged and retrieved, but a lot was just Denser wood. As the Root system of the Trees picked up the minerals in suspension in the riverflow and carried it into the actual wood cells, the minerals were deposited within the cell walls. This is Your heavier Mahogany of later origin, Heavy--because half of it was literally Stone.

Sorry for the Ramble, this is the explanation as I understand it, but give me a Light piece of wood anyday.

Wood=resonance (chambered or not) Stone=HeavyAss Guitars

 TWIN


----------



## j2112c

TwinACStacks said:


> Any one Here ever Pick up a 50's Les Paul? Other than sweating Bullets that I had over 300,000 in my hands, the ONE thing I noticed was: It was Extremely LIGHT.
> 
> The good Honduras Mahogany that Gibson had privy to way back when WAS light. As time progressed and restrictions and availability became an issue they were using less desireable woods closer to the waterways some was actually submereged and retrieved, but a lot was just Denser wood.



That is interesting about the wood!
Hell I think I would be sweating bullets too... Whaoa... You Tube Moment...!! And He's Dropped It!!


You know guys I think after so many years of guitar manufacture, I would have liked to seen more investment in what makes a good guitar, the top Universities can do this work with funding. 

We model almost every construction made by man now, bridges, cars almost every item that has stress built into it - guitars should not be an exception. 

Wood could be accepted or rejected on such a basis, wood cut in order to avoid non-optimal densities, reduce waste and get consistently good results.

Personally, I do not need Gibson to make a Robot LP for me - I can tune myself and a good guitar well executed seems to hold tuning despite mass battering!

No, I would like a 'consistent' LP that is the area Gibson need to work on with the Godly LP.


By that I mean when I tested out LP's before settling on mine... the differences were immense... one LP Standard sounded so flat and two or three just did not stay in tune with a single one and a half tone bend.. 

I know every guitar sounds different... but the LP's had such variation in tone and importantly neck stability! 
Who knows where the wood is coming from for such variation... Maybe the FBI can tell me!!




Sorry.. that is me on my soap box twice in one thread.. it only happens twice a year... I have to unsubscribe from this thread... I did not know I felt so passionately about the old wooden bedpan.

Sorry for the ranting... I am going for a cold shower for penance! 
See you later, I am back off to the Parker Fly Thread!


----------



## custom53

Love mine...


----------



## noise5150

Love my Custom Shop 1960 VOS. Its my "go-to-guitar". Out of all my guitars (PRS, Charvel, BC Rich, Jackson, Ernie Ball etc) its the one that has the beefiest tone and can do it all....Blues, Rock and Metal. It just ROCKS!!!!!!


----------



## ynot

Boleskinehouse said:


> One could say that I like them a little...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only a little though. Not too much.



Hope you didn't stop at 12 out of superstition...


----------



## Georgiatec

Love my Lp Classic bought last year 2nd hand. I tried the new chambered Standard but didn't like the neck and lack of weight. I also had a go of a Traditional but again wasn't a fan of the chunky neck. When I had a go of the Classic I was sold on the neck. I've since put Burstbucker Pro's in to replace the SD SH1 59's that the previous owner had installed...the bridge was ok but the neck was lacking in bite. I was determined to own reasonably priced versions of the two iconic guitars of rock and roll. The LP Classic fits the bill as far as I'm concerned without spending fortunes and it sits nicely with my MIJ FotoFlame Stratocaster which I bought new back in 1995...it's easily as good as a lot of the USA made Strats. I'm playing these through a 2266 Vintage Modern head and 425a Cab.,(I no longer have the VS100 rig) both guitars sound awesome....especially the LP.
I'm a new member on the forum and have been playing for 35 years but only recently have started playing in a band again...I suffered burn out following five years on the road with a covers caberet band. It became a job and therefore something to be avoided!!. My latest band is called The Warehouse playing Classic 70's Rock. I know...a load of forty - fifties old farts playing Zep, Purple, UFO and others is a bit of a cliche but it's put a smile back on my face.....Cheers for now, Tony.


----------



## JamesD

I like mine, though Boles' collection makes me feel like a wimpy-kitty-baby-whiner.


----------

